# Van hire



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi All!

Anyone knows if it is possible to hire a Van in Cyprus? We have a pallet coming to Limassol one week after we arrive and they want 200 euro just for the transport to the Paphos area.


Links?


Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You certainly can hire vans here. While waiting at traffic lights yesterday I saw a banner advertising van hire including refrigerated. If I see it or any others I'll get the number for you. 

I would expect some car hire companies to offer vans too. There's always a market for this when crashed vans are off the road for repair.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> You certainly can hire vans here. While waiting at traffic lights yesterday I saw a banner advertising van hire including refrigerated. If I see it or any others I'll get the number for you.
> 
> I would expect some car hire companies to offer vans too. There's always a market for this when crashed vans are off the road for repair.
> 
> Pete


Ok, Thanks!

I only found one online but they had many. Price was high though. I will surf on.

I have not found any normal car rental with these kind of cars

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Ok, Thanks!
> 
> I only found one online but they had many. Price was high though. I will surf on.
> 
> ...


I think you will find van rental much higher than car rental anywhere. Its the implication that they are for commercial use. In Cyprus car hire insurance is a government scheme which may not apply to vans. This will also raise costs.

Good luck searching.

Pete


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Is that from Limassol docks??


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> Is that from Limassol docks??


Yes the pallet comes with Salamis Lines

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

You should be able hire a double cabin for around 65 euro per day and the availability may be better in Limassol. I suspect that you may need to de-pallet the items though.


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi anders,

Just saw this ad...

High Top, long wheel base transit van available for moving goods anywhere in Cyprus at reasonable rates. Front and side loading. Located in Limassol but can work anywhere in Cyprus. Call for a no obligation quote. Call Jim on 99225240.


regards
Karolos


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

kmas100 said:


> Hi anders,
> 
> Just saw this ad...
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!

I have also got another phone to call. I seems that my 2m x 1m x 1m pallet will be able to get from harbor


Anders


----------

